# Milbro Large target master.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Received my new target master yesterday. Been shooting it for two days now with Thera gold band set it came with. It came with 2 one single and 1 double. I have to say its one of the easiest and most accurate slingshots I have ever shot. I love !!!! This slingshot I'm really impressed with it. To miss your shot you almost have to try to miss. Great Slingshot !!!!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Good times! Someday I want to try a Milbro...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats, looks like a great tournament shooter. :thumbsup:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

if I was more of a flatband shooter that would be on my short list


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've always liked that one, looks like a good solid slingshot.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Quote: "To miss your shot you almost have to try to miss?" End Quote.

Wow!

This got to be a good one!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The first shot I took with it was right in the center of my target I shoot paper bullseye targets. I thought that shot was lucky, but than the next 10 shots were all clustered next to the first shot. All I could say was ya baby I love this thing. I shoot it finger supported even though it's designed more as a hammer grip. But shoots great finger braced.


----------

